# Bagged Beetles?



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Any pics or info on bagged beetles? I havent looked super hard, but I cant seem to find any pics of people doing it. I think a bagged beetle would be dope!

Also anyone know the measurements/size bag that one would need for a set of MKIV B&G's?


_Modified by VAGwhore at 9:47 PM 7-28-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (VAGwhore)*

do you mean a "new beetle" or an actual beetle? if its the OG beetle then hoodride.com is a forum for aircooleds, lots are bagged, also Kustom Coach Werks is a company out in CO that makes air beams and whatnot...really legit stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Any pics or info on bagged beetles? I havent looked super hard, but I cant seem to find any pics of people doing it. I think a bagged beetle would be dope!

Also anyone know the measurements/size bag that one would need for a set of MKIV B&G's?


a beetle huh?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (dashrendar)*

Im suppose to be starting one soon.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_do you mean a "new beetle" or an actual beetle? if its the OG beetle then hoodride.com is a forum for aircooleds, lots are bagged, also Kustom Coach Werks is a company out in CO that makes air beams and whatnot...really legit stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Oh I'm sorry, didnt even think to put the "new" in front of it. But yeah I meant a new beetle.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
a beetle huh?










Maybe.......


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (VAGwhore)*

Ross, do you know if the same coilover tubing is used for the MKIV and the NB? i suppose so, but if it IS the UVAIR Aerosport bags that i'm running will work for your fronts.
Hit up [email protected] (vortex name) and he'll let you know whats up...good guy, good service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PM me on here or DFD if you want any more info..


_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:54 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what wheels are those on that last pic^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

if i had some extra cash i would've done my girls beetle already.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_what wheels are those on that last pic^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Mercedes Benz CLK320 16" (W208 Chassis).


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Ross, do you know if the same coilover tubing is used for the MKIV and the NB? i suppose so, but if it IS the UVAIR Aerosport bags that i'm running will work for your fronts.
Hit up [email protected] (vortex name) and he'll let you know whats up...good guy, good service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PM me on here or DFD if you want any more info..

_Modified by Still Fantana at 2:54 PM 7-29-2008_


Yeah I'm about 99% sure that the NB and MKIV is the same. I beleive Brant bought the B&G's from a guy with a GTI. I'll look further into it. Thanks again man, I'm sure I'll give ya a pm before I order everything. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wonder how these would look on a bagged silver NB....hmmmm


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh man I can see it now


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_Oh man I can see it now


so have you already picked up a beetle? and you should put those HHR's on the beetle!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
so have you already picked up a beetle? and you should put those HHR's on the beetle!

Nahh not yet, going today to sign the loan docs though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If your thinking the MRR's, I've already sold them....I didnt think they would look that good on the beetle.....


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

so are you getting a nb or a nb convertible?
a bagged turbo s would be amazing


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_so are you getting a nb or a nb convertible?
a bagged turbo s would be amazing 



Yeah a NB Turbo S!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









thats pretty legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
thats pretty legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


LOL....indeed it is, but that guy looks like such a tool....


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Let's do this!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Let's do this!









Less talk, more getting your bags on too


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Let's do this!










Oh man I might order the management kit tonight.....im getting itchy to!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

Check with [email protected] he has air ride on his NB.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Check with [email protected] he has air ride on his NB.

THATS who it was, i knew someone had like a white NB dumped


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
THATS who it was, i knew someone had like a white NB dumped
Yep he has the White NB 24V VR with White CH's. He is using the HPS setup that they sell. I looked for old pics of it on my hard drive but no luck. He is a good guy and I am sure would answer any questions you have......plus sell you a setup!


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Yep he has the White NB 24V VR with White CH's. He is using the HPS setup that they sell. I looked for old pics of it on my hard drive but no luck. He is a good guy and I am sure would answer any questions you have......plus sell you a setup!









Oh yeah i remember seeing a pic of the white beetle a little while back at some show in Cali, along with there bagged white MKV GTI


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (VAGwhore)*

WOOPS! 
sorry about that 



_Modified by 71DubBugBug at 10:49 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ i'm pretty sure those are coils
and i gotta be honest, alphards are my favorite wheels, but i'm not sure they look right on the beetle. would they be offset friendly after adapters?


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_^ i'm pretty sure those are coils
and i gotta be honest, alphards are my favorite wheels, but i'm not sure they look right on the beetle. would they be offset friendly after adapters?


I probably wouldnt be able to tuck them I'm sure, but I think with the NB fenders I could possibly pull them a bit to get the car pretty low when on air....we'll see! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

sounds cool. i'm on a mission to tuck my alphards. we'll see when i get them back from the polisher and bolt them up. my fenders should be pulled enough to clear


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_sounds cool. i'm on a mission to tuck my alphards. we'll see when i get them back from the polisher and bolt them up. my fenders should be pulled enough to clear


I wanter if the center of the wheel has enough to center bore a couple milimeters? That would help possibly?


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*

the tan beetle=sick!


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VAGwhore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_

I wanter if the center of the wheel has enough to center bore a couple milimeters? That would help possibly?

to make the offset higher correct? i took my last set to a machine shop and i believe he said even 5mm would be too much to take off because of something to do with the integrity of the wheel around the lug holes? it's been a while and i'd have to look at the wheel again to remember what he was talking about


----------



## vwgli_04 (Sep 4, 2007)

here is one with porsche phone dials


----------



## Here's Johnny (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
Mercedes Benz CLK320 16" (W208 Chassis).









Last year I was tyrying to run those hweels on my GTI but I never thought they would look right. That beetle pulls them off nicely.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Bagged Beetles? (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_do you mean a "new beetle" or an actual beetle? if its the OG beetle then hoodride.com is a forum for aircooleds, lots are bagged, also Kustom Coach Werks is a company out in CO that makes air beams and whatnot...really legit stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

don't mean to nitpick, but in the interest of anyone searching this for air-cooled beetles, hoodride.com went under and KCW doesn't do air anymore. 
it makes me


----------

